# Patrick signs budget, vetoes transportation bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gov. Deval Patrick has signed a $34 billion state budget while vetoing $417 million in transportation and local aid pending the fate of a separate transportation financing bill.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/m...dget/-/9848766/20955060/-/sv6iy3/-/index.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Hank Moody said:


> I might be Wong, but I thought the Transportation part was where the RTT money was coming from ?????????????


81st RTT thread to implode in ....5,4,3,2,1


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

8100-0515 not touched in the vetoes... Looks like all systems go. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

